# Looking for the cheapest site to register a domain (.COM)?



## Montrealer

I am in the process of planning to create at least three websites in the coming months and want to know which site is the cheapest website to register my domain names (without hosting)? 

I want to register .COM's and .CA's

Any suggestions?


----------



## KaeJS

I use GoDaddy. They are "OK" but not great. I think I paid $12 for one domain for the first year, then it was $9 for the second year.

It seems to be around $10/year right now.

http://www.godaddy.com/domains/search.aspx?isc=gtnfcam10&ci=8969


----------



## canadianbanks

namecheap.com have decent prices for both .ca and .com/.net/.org domains.


----------



## m3s

I use Justhost and the domain was free with hosting (under $5/month). Won't you just have to transfer the name to the host anyways? It costs money to transfer anyways or you're hosting on your own server? Finding a good host is more important than just the cheapest rate obviously


----------



## dave2012

I have a bunch of domains. Over the last few years I've moved almost all to GoDaddy. Pricing changes, but usually when I have domains up for renewal they are the cheapest. They also have a truck load of add ons if you need them.


----------



## MrMatt

I'm happy with namecheap, their email forwarding is quite nice.

As far as hosting, no you don't need to have them at the same company, just point the DNS to the hosting provider.


----------



## Jungle

Yup used namecheap, and hosting was free through rfd referral post, but how the company is taking it away and charging $$


----------



## Knight Rider

I've recommend Name.com. Their site is far easier to use than GoDaddy and you can get free WHOIS privacy with the coupon code PRIVACYPLEASE. Namecheap.com is also good.


----------



## leoc2

I use hostpapa 
http://www.hostpapa.ca/web-hosting-plan/


----------



## LondonHomes

Godaddy is one of the largest. If you use them always make sure you google for a promo code to see what the best deal you can get is.

I picked up a .com for $1 last month.


----------



## Assetologist

Have a look at Moniker.com (very secure and reasonable with a great interface) 
Or NameCheap.com. GoDaddy is reasonable but navigating their upsell minefields is a task.

Best to AVOID 1&1, Enom.

Good luck.


----------



## Montrealer

I have been doing some research and between namecheap.com and godaddy.com, Go Daddy is the cheapest in every category and the prices are as low as $9.99 per year for a .COM

I think I am going to go with Go Daddy!


----------



## groceryalerts

I think it is non-distinct service - meaning a registrar doesn't matter as long as it is cheapest. Remember you will always need to renew in the future. 

Also look at if you need privacy for your registration.


----------



## RUSH2112

In regards to your question, the cheapest domain provider may not always be the right choice.

I have a few domains listed with Namespro.ca 

Never had a problem and they are a Canadian company headquartered out of Vancouver, British Columbia. 

I have used the others but always felt comfortable dealing with namespro.ca. I also only do name searches on Namespro.ca only, because I feel they can be trusted. 

I suggest you do your own research and be aware that some American companies have been accused of stealing domains simply because someone did a search for the name.


----------



## the-royal-mail

Does anyone have experience with contacing customer service at hosts godaddy or wiredtogether? I'm considering registering a domain and buying some hosting with one of these companies but just trying to figure out if anyone has any problems with them? Any pitfalls to avoid?


----------



## Just a Guy

One of the things to consider if you go the privacy option, I've read that if someone hijacks your domain, the official "whois registry" is what they take as proof. If it's set to private, there is no proof that you were the original owner. Not sure if it is true, and I only read that on the internet, but it may be something to consider.

Of the companies listed before, I've used Namespro, Justhosting, and, one that wasn't mentioned, Netfirms.


----------



## Daniel A.

There are a number of issues to consider I run an active forum that has been running for six years and growing hosting site is in Toronto.
I had a .ca parked with Go Daddy and just moved it as the site is now in build.

Go Daddy is fine for php boards not good for vBulletin host server issues cost money.
One needs to be very clear on server choices, users that log into a site with slow load times will walk away from the site.
Your choice of server bundle is important, do you expect a lot of traffic to the site.
Go Daddy service is fine but they spend a great deal of time up selling extra's.
With basic service you get put on a server that may not be able to handle traffic.


----------



## balexis

I encourage you to look into Godaddy's involvement and support for US SOPA/PIPA bills, which are terrible bills for consumers/citizens (google for these terms if you are not already familiar with them)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_Daddy#Backing_of_SOPA.2C_and_resultant_boycott

I would choose another company do to business with.


----------



## the-royal-mail

Thanks balexis. Wow that's some pretty interesting reading behind that link you posted. I had no idea the company was that big. 45 million domains! I also read about all the controversy and how they had blocked the transfer of domains to competing sites as well. That certainly does cause me to take pause. I'm going to continue reading and looking for some better options such as namecheap and wiredtogether.


----------

